# Beware scam pipe site



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Tobacco Pipes,Smoking Pipes,Smoking Pipes For Sale At Somker Pipe .com

They've all but cloned Smoker's Haven's layout and they use images and descriptions from Smokingpipes.com. Don't be fooled.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Good catch. They're running on a server out of China, so I'm not sure if the copyright owners have any recourse or not but at least we'll know what's up.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Too bad too, I'd really like to get that Kei'Ichi Gotoh Speared Fish for $323. Or maybe I'll buy a couple since they have 68 units in stock.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

It's amazing how often copyrighted material from an online store is stolen and re-used by crooks like this. It doesn't take much to write a script, walk a website or two to capture the content and then load it up into your own. :mad2:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn you somker pipe!!!!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

A Chinese scam site? Really? Does this mean that my Dunghill and Pooterson pipes might not be the real thing? They told me the misspellings were just a common clerical error.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, get the word out. The little thieves need to be shot.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Has anybody actually been scammed by them? I actually almost ordered from them the other day.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Pugsley said:


> A Chinese scam site? Really? Does this mean that my Dunghill and Pooterson pipes might not be the real thing? They told me the misspellings were just a common clerical error.


:biglaugh::biggrin::bowdown::rofl:ound::r Nice:tea:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

How do you know it's a scam?


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

"Call Us Toll Free:
Sales(at)smokerpipe.com"

Anyone tried calling their email yet?

Edit: See if I can keep that email from becoming a link...


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

Shawn said:


> How do you know it's a scam?


See this pipe that was sold on smokingpipes.com Michael Parks Sandblasted Billiard (III) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com Read the description written there.

Now check out this pipe the scam site is offering for sale: Michael Parks: Sandblasted Billiard (III) [002-473-0004] - $650.00 :

Look familiar? Also take into consideration they're saying they have 68 of them in stock. Michael Parks doesn't even list 68 of his pipes on his own site, total. Much less 68 of the same make.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

KBibbs said:


> "Call Us Toll Free:
> Sales(at)smokerpipe.com"
> 
> Anyone tried calling their email yet?
> ...


And read the "About Us" section. Nothing about the retailer and some very poorly translated text about pipe smoking in general.

I guess these guys just want to hang around for a bit and try to capture credit card numbers, etc?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, the one good thing that I got out of this bogus site is that there exists not one, but two designs of Meat Loaf collector's Zippos!


----------



## italiansmoker (Sep 30, 2009)

Unbelievable... but it is probably a scam!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Too late. I already ordered a gin-u-wine, hand-carved "brair wood" pipe. I hope it's a good somker!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

This almost makes me mad enough to give up somking.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

MarkC said:


> This almost makes me mad enough to give up somking.


Please try to separate your anger from your somking experience...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

CWL said:


> Well, the one good thing that I got out of this bogus site is that there exists not one, but two designs of Meat Loaf collector's Zippos!


Actually, there are THREE Meat Loaf collectible Zippos. They only have two of them on their site, but, hey, two out of three ain't bad. :biggrin1:


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> Actually, there are THREE Meat Loaf collectible Zippos. They only have two of them on their site, but, hey, two out of three ain't bad. :biggrin1:


^
***groan***


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Actually, there are THREE Meat Loaf collectible Zippos. They only have two of them on their site, but, hey, two out of three ain't bad. :biggrin1:


I wonder how old we have to be to get this! Good one !


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> Actually, there are THREE Meat Loaf collectible Zippos. They only have two of them on their site, but, hey, two out of three ain't bad. :biggrin1:


:ban:


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

CWL said:


> I wonder how old we have to be to get this! Good one !


Seeing this made my day. I got to see him earlier this year...an amazing concert


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Actually, there are THREE Meat Loaf collectible Zippos. They only have two of them on their site, but, hey, two out of three ain't bad. :biggrin1:


Bah-dum-tssssscchhhhh
:drum:

:spit:


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

Their "tracking" link isn't working, boo!! How am I supposed to track my order?

Haha!


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Good catch. They're running on a server out of China, so I'm not sure if the copyright owners have any recourse or not but at least we'll know what's up.


Just curious, how is the server location found?

Another interesting tidbit, under 'Contact Us' tab, there is no phone number, only an email address.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up OP.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

I emailed Smokers Haven the link & description. Hopefully they can protect their customers, though most would catch the scam I suspect.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

More information on the scam site:

Rip-Off Report: SmokerPipe.com Scam Site | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pugsley said:


> A Chinese scam site? Really? Does this mean that my Dunghill and Pooterson pipes might not be the real thing? They told me the misspellings were just a common clerical error.


:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This are make me so mad have so now I have somk come from my ears.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> This are make me so mad have so now I have somk come from my ears.


bahahahaha

oh moo..

anyway, i emailed smokingpipes as well, so they know of the situation!


----------

